# Custom side extensions for Vbox spreaders



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Has anyone made extensions for their Poly Vbox spreaders? Like to hear and see some pics on how you attached them to your spreader. Salt Doggs in particular!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm about to on our poly Downeaster. Just going to use 2x12's and some thicker metal strapping for the sides (2 per side) and same strapping bent into L's for the corners and bolt together and to the v box with standard nuts/washers and bolts and drilling the ends and screw pieces together for added stability with deck screws, hell I might even paint it. This should put me right around 2.5 yards and that's perfect for one of our routes until I can buy another v box. Just watch the weight, 2.5 tons on our srw F350 is really pushing it, even with the air bags.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Brian Young;2064089 said:


> I'm about to on our poly Downeaster. Just going to use 2x12's and some thicker metal strapping for the sides (2 per side) and same strapping bent into L's for the corners and bolt together and to the v box with standard nuts/washers and bolts and drilling the ends and screw pieces together for added stability with deck screws, hell I might even paint it. This should put me right around 2.5 yards and that's perfect for one of our routes until I can buy another v box. Just watch the weight, 2.5 tons on our srw F350 is really pushing it, even with the air bags.


Brian, I'm basically thinking the same thoughts on this one. I'm using 2x8's with 1/4 inch aluminum brackets bolted to the sides of box and screwed to the wood. I'm even thinking about putting brackets from the wood to the poly from the inside so you cant see the brackets.....Send me some pics when your done. I'll do the same.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Brian Young;2064089 said:


> I'm about to on our poly Downeaster. Just going to use 2x12's and some thicker metal strapping for the sides (2 per side) and same strapping bent into L's for the corners and bolt together and to the v box with standard nuts/washers and bolts and drilling the ends and screw pieces together for added stability with deck screws, hell I might even paint it. This should put me right around 2.5 yards and that's perfect for one of our routes until I can buy another v box. Just watch the weight, 2.5 tons on our srw F350 is really pushing it, even with the air bags.


That's pretty much what I did to my Poly Downeaster also...cheap, easy and effective


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;2064205 said:


> That's pretty much what I did to my Poly Downeaster also...cheap, easy and effective


I'd like to find another one of these Downeaster's but they quite making them for whatever reason. I talked to a couple guys from Downeaster about why they would stop making a poly v box when everyone seems to be making more and more of them, they said they weren't very popular.
I think they weren't very popular because the dealers have to carry a ridiculous amount of their inventory to remain a dealer and around here there were 2 dealers, now there's no one withing a 5 hour drive.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

2x10's...... 1.5 yard to 2.0 + yard upgrade. I used the bolt holes that were used for the steel grate to bolt the angle iron onto the spreader.

Should work real good! Keep in mind one thing when building yours..... That 1.5 yard v-box filled with a nice heap of salt. Really weighed the back of my 15, 2500 down. Them coil springs that dodge is using sucks! But i also dont have a 1-ton truck. I thing if I did the sides without air bags the ass end would be on the ground! lol

So the first thing I did before adding the sides this year was put a set of Firestone air bags in. I didnt load the salt or air bags yet!?!?! SO I'm hoping once we get our first snow....all works good!!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John143;2064361 said:


> 2x10's...... 1.5 yard to 2.0 + yard upgrade. I used the bolt holes that were used for the steel grate to bolt the angle iron onto the spreader.
> 
> Should work real good! Keep in mind one thing when building yours..... That 1.5 yard v-box filled with a nice heap of salt. Really weighed the back of my 15, 2500 down. Them coil springs that dodge is using sucks! But i also dont have a 1-ton truck. I thing if I did the sides without air bags the ass end would be on the ground! lol
> 
> So the first thing I did before adding the sides this year was put a set of Firestone air bags in. I didnt load the salt or air bags yet!?!?! SO I'm hoping once we get our first snow....all works good!!


Did you drive all the way to Michigan to angelos? I live a mile from there.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Freshwater;2064710 said:


> Did you drive all the way to Michigan to angelos? I live a mile from there.


Nope. The cost of the v-box at my local dealer was more money then the shipping via tractor trailer from angelos to my shop. I been getting all my v-box's this way.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Freshwater;2064710 said:


> Did you drive all the way to Michigan to angelos? I live a mile from there.


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Just for reference with respect to stability....

The center of mass of a 90 degree pie slice is approximately 60% of the way from the tip to the outer edge [4*2^0.5/(3*PI)], and this is probably not too bad an approximation for a V-box.

When you add sides you will increase both the mass and the height of the mass.

I haven't done any calculations; just wanted to put the info out there.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John143;2064361 said:


> 2x10's...... 1.5 yard to 2.0 + yard upgrade. I used the bolt holes that were used for the steel grate to bolt the angle iron onto the spreader.
> 
> Should work real good! Keep in mind one thing when building yours..... That 1.5 yard v-box filled with a nice heap of salt. Really weighed the back of my 15, 2500 down. Them coil springs that dodge is using sucks! But i also dont have a 1-ton truck. I thing if I did the sides without air bags the ass end would be on the ground! lol
> 
> So the first thing I did before adding the sides this year was put a set of Firestone air bags in. I didnt load the salt or air bags yet!?!?! SO I'm hoping once we get our first snow....all works good!!


You've got coil springs in the rear on a '15 Ram 2500?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My 1.8 polycaster is plenty heavy when full of wet dirt/salt. I don't think I would dare add on another 1000 pounds....and my F350 is spec'd out as heavy as a gasser srw can be.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2065268 said:


> My 1.8 polycaster is plenty heavy when full of wet dirt/salt. I don't think I would dare add on another 1000 pounds....and my F350 is spec'd out as heavy as a gasser srw can be.


You should see when we run the 2 yard speaders heaped. But we don't plow with them loaded either


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

That's just more to shovel out when it freezes up!!!


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Snow Picasso;2064104 said:


> Brian, I'm basically thinking the same thoughts on this one. I'm using 2x8's with 1/4 inch aluminum brackets bolted to the sides of box and screwed to the wood. I'm even thinking about putting brackets from the wood to the poly from the inside so you cant see the brackets.....Send me some pics when your done. I'll do the same.


This is what I ended up doing. Had 2x6's at the shop. Should add about 1/2 ton plus to my 2 yd Salt Dogg


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No, I don't have any custom side extensions. I'd just be happy if the thing would spread salt once in awhile.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff;2073935 said:


> No, I don't have any custom side extensions. I'd just be happy if the thing would spread salt once in awhile.


No kidding!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Brian Young;2064257 said:


> I'd like to find another one of these Downeaster's but they quite making them for whatever reason. I talked to a couple guys from Downeaster about why they would stop making a poly v box when everyone seems to be making more and more of them, they said they weren't very popular.
> I think they weren't very popular because the dealers have to carry a ridiculous amount of their inventory to remain a dealer and around here there were 2 dealers, now there's no one withing a 5 hour drive.


I like mine too. It's weird getting used to the "stuttering" spinner motor on start up. Did you ever hear why they designed it that way? I have always found customer service to be a bit of problem.
Steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

John143 said:


> 2x10's...... 1.5 yard to 2.0 + yard upgrade. I used the bolt holes that were used for the steel grate to bolt the angle iron onto the spreader.
> 
> Should work real good! Keep in mind one thing when building yours..... That 1.5 yard v-box filled with a nice heap of salt. Really weighed the back of my 15, 2500 down. Them coil springs that dodge is using sucks! But i also dont have a 1-ton truck. I thing if I did the sides without air bags the ass end would be on the ground! lol
> 
> ...


u have any more pics of this setup . looking to build same


----------

